# GM oem shark fin antenna



## ammodave (Oct 2, 2012)

I found this Radio Antenna GM Shark Fin Antenna Fit For Cruze Insignia LaCrosse | eBay on eBay that purports to be an oem shark fin antenna for the Cruze. Has anybody tried it? Comments?


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Looks great if you have a white, red or silver Cruze. I'd be concerned about wind noise, personally. I'd also like to see a side-profile pic.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

If this is of any help I have it on my car and I have no wind noise whatsoever. I also must say I think it looks pretty sharp but then again my opinion is biased. I will tell you this though. I've noticed in some places I would have radio drop out where I never had it before on XM. So there is some slight signal loss.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How would this fit over the cruze's antenna base?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

If it were me i would just pay the money for the full replacement from InsaneSpeed. Yeah it costs a lot more but no signal loss. Actually the 3 people i know noticed better signal.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

silverls said:


> If it were me i would just pay the money for the full replacement from InsaneSpeed. Yeah it costs a lot more but no signal loss. Actually the 3 people i know noticed better signal.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Include me on that! I'm not too much of an FM guy, but there's one station I usually listen to. Until I switched attenas the radio was dodging in and out. As soon as the vg sharkfin went on I had a good steady signal.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the shark fin from Insane Speed. It is wide enough that if fits over the base and is painted to the color of the car. The fin costs @80 and it works fine. I doubt if the one shown on Ebay will fit the Cruze. The one from Insane speed/Visual Garage has a wide base and uses double sided tape to stay down. Here is a link to the galery for Visual Garage:VG Shark Fin Antenna - Gallery


----------



## ammodave (Oct 2, 2012)

I know eBay is a crap shoot and this item comes from China but it does appear to have a GM part #. It's not just a cover; it completely replaces the existing external antenna. I wonder if you can actually buy this from your local Chevy dealer? For NYCruze: The illustration shows 2 leads; I assume one goes to the original antenna lead, what is the other lead connected to?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

No idea. the one from Visual garage screws into where the antenna mast is now. There is no reconnecting of wires it cost $80 looks and works great. It is hard to say what anything from China truly is. Don't trust their GM Part number. If you believe it is a GM go to GM Parts direct. and you should be able to find the same thing if it is a GM part. I just checked your original post. Did you see the installation instructions! You have to remove your interior light to reconnect the wires. It may replace the original antenna but does it work with XM AM/FM and Onstar? If it doesn't work, good luck returning it. I just checked the Ebay post for this and all sales are final so you are SOL if it does not work.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Patman said:


> No idea. the one from Visual garage screws into where the antenna mast is now. There is no reconnecting of wires it cost $80 looks and works great. It is hard to say what anything from China truly is. Don't trust their GM Part number. If you believe it is a GM Parts direct. and you should be able to find the same thing if it is a GM part. I just checked your original post. Did you see the installation instructions! You have to remove your interior light to reconnect the wires. It may replace the original antenna but does it work with XM AM/FM and Onstar? If it doesn't work, good luck returning it.


I would take that part number to your dealer and see if its real before buying. If it is a gm part then awesome. If not, check out ISM

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> I would take that part number to your dealer and see if its real before buying. If it is a gm part then awesome. If not, check out ISM
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The problem is that US dealerships won't have the part numbers for Cruzen from other parts of the world. This is a flaw in GM's parts system. I suspect the Verano shark fin will work on a Cruze, but you'll have to have it painted.


----------



## ammodave (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm really curious about the 2 wire hookup. If the 2nd wire requires 12v, then I'm guessing this is some kind of antenna with a built in signal amplifier. Is the stock antenna also a 2 wire hookup?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

The ad says "AM/FM radio + GPS navigation".... 

am no expert, but maybe the other wire is for GPS?


----------



## ammodave (Oct 2, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said he had installed it on his car. I was hoping he would post again and explain the install.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

ammodave said:


> NYCruze2012 said he had installed it on his car. I was hoping he would post again and explain the install.


Sorry about that. I was wrapped up in a bunch of other threads. You have to take down your headliner enough to get to the antenna from the rear which also means unbolting left and right grab handles. You need to remove the pop clips. At this point the headliner should come down pretty easily. You will see the antenna base bolted to the roof. Between the antenna base and the roof there is a rubber gasket. Unplug the connected wires, unbolt both the bolts holding it down. Remove the stock antenna. To install the new antenna repeat,
all the procedures in reverse.


I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## jasonbpwg (Oct 28, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Sorry about that. I was wrapped up in a bunch of other threads. You have to take down your headliner enough to get to the antenna from the rear which also means unbolting left and right grab handles. You need to remove the pop clips. At this point the headliner should come down pretty easily. You will see the antenna base bolted to the roof. Between the antenna base and the roof there is a rubber gasket. Unplug the connected wires, unbolt both the bolts holding it down. Remove the stock antenna. To install the new antenna repeat,
> all the procedures in reverse.
> 
> 
> I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


hello, i bought this antenna and have problem installing it because the antenna have 2 wire ports (green and red port). can you tell me where to plug the ports? because i can only see 1 port with the original antenna.

thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It may be a GM Part number, but not one that North American dealerships have access to. It appears GM doesn't want their parts shipped around the world, even for a car that's made in multiple factories on multiple continents.


----------



## manevo85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have tried it before. The reception for the antenna was poor. Even you will lost some of the stations. That was my feedback.


----------



## PsyKynetix (Nov 26, 2012)

92237379 is the part number my dealership gave me, but it is the shark fin from the camaro. The parts rep said it would work on my cruze just had to unbolt my stock cruze antenna base and install the new fin style. Im assuming the connections are the same, the camaro model i looked at was equipped the same, onstar ect....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The problem is it appears the Cruze uses a North American unique antenna cable with a pair of coax connectors "Y'd" out at the antenna end. The Camaro antenna might work but I wouldn't guarantee it.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's one that comes painted and says it can be installed from the outside. Perhaps most important it almost maintains the reception of the radio! Haven't actually bought one so I cannot vouch for any of the claims.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's the Visual Garage antenna that several of us have. It takes about 15 minutes to install and actually improves FM reception. I don't know if it improves AM, XM, GPS, or TPMS reception but it certainly doesn't hurt them either.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> That's the Visual Garage antenna that several of us have. It takes about 15 minutes to install and actually improves FM reception. I don't know if it improves AM, XM, GPS, or TPMS reception but it certainly doesn't hurt them either.


 I have the Visual Garage shark fin antenna and I absolutely love it! Got it painted body color, took less than 15 minutes to install, and works great!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Seems like a lot of work with little promise..... Taking down the headliner? NO THANKS! For $40.00 more you can simply cover the current factory one (visual garage - I have it as well) and not have to worry about anything!

Seems like people are willing to spend less money for a lot more work. If you have the time, and willing to take a bet it will plug up to factory inputs - more power to you!


----------

